# New Herd Protectors :)



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Introducing...Bonnie and Clyde (I think that's what we're naming them) We just got them this afternoon. They have been guarding goats most of their lives, but the previous owners are moving and just needed to find them a home so I got them for free which ya can't really beat the price. Anywho, we are very excited to have them! I am going to feel so much better having herd protectors in with my goaties. The chocolate one is the male and the chestnut and white is the female.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! They look so regal! And just think, their care really isn't much different than that for a goat, hope they do well with your herd.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow... they are really nice looking....congrats on your protectors.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

We put them in with our goats already and they seem to be doing AWESOME already with them. Both are very quiet and gentle. :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is wonderful.....congrats.... :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh...and I forgot! The female is probably pregnant. She has had one cria a year for the past 2 or 3 years and is a great mother. She already had a baby this year though so sometime next summer? we think she's due.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Now that... is exciting..... how neato...... :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Get a video of the criation if you can! I would love to see that. Or at least the cria . . . or we'll send our goats to come eat you.

Not a huge fan of llamas. My neighbor has some, but they let something eat their cria? Maybe her llamas are just...dumb? :ROFL: 

I love the way Alpacas look though. And I suppose llamas are TOO bad. :wink: 

They're just so big compared to my goats!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

They are very pretty!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:ROFL: Epona...hahaha! I will try and get a video...that would be neat! See I was never a fan of llamas either. Never liked them. They actually kind of scare me. The last one I had would pin his ears at you and walk closer and closer so I would back up slower and slower...lol...he never did anything, but the thought of him attacking always scarred me...but I don't think he would have. :ROFL: I had to get rid of him cause he would always chase new goats or new kids when they were in "his" pen. 

These new llamas are way friendliar though. Hopefully they work out better.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW I love the price. 

I have wanted to get one but I have never had a problem with anything coming to my goat, and they do not get along real well with horses. They can learn to adapt but I guess I do not really need to worry about it.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Really? I didn't know they didn't get along with horses. The male loves to play with horses. The previous owner said she thought they were fighting, but then realized they were just playing and would kind of play tag with each other. :shrug: Maybe it just depends on if they were raised together or their personality or something.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Llamas are great animals, they have a mind of their own but if handled right can be very sweet. Nice you got a pair that know on another. They do not know your goats yet so go slow with that as "love" takes time.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That's great KW, congrats! They are real purdy. The only crias I've seen have the most adorable comical faces!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

they are BEAUTIFUL!!!!  YES, PLEASE post pics of the baby when she has one!!! :leap:


----------

